# Lil Big Haulers high coupler to the standard LGB coupler height



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a quick illustration of what is needed to convert the Lil Big Haulers stock high coupler to the standard coupler height of everything else on the large scale market.


With the Thomas line, Bmann stock provides 2 pair coupler mounts, one comes from the factory with hook/loop couplers at the higher position that makes the line out of the box incompatible with anything outside of the Thomas lineup, however they do provide with the Thomas lineup a second pair coupler mounts that is are thicker and once installed allows an LGB style hook/loop or Bachmann/Aristo knuckle coupler to be mounted at the standard LGB coupler height. Once this is done the Thomas line can now be coupled to any other product line that has the same type coupler.


Now for whatever reason the Lil Big Hauler line also has the same high coupler mount as the Thomas line, making them incompatible with everything else, BUT unlike the Thomas stuff, they don't NOT come with the pair of adapters that would allow the switch over to standard coupler heights. Whether this is an oversight on Bachmann's part I cannot say, I pointed out the situation to their reps at the SWGRS, they said they were unaware of the issue but the next day they had taken the adapters from a Thomas car and mounted them to one of the LBH cars and saw that indeed it now worked with all their other non-Thomas/LBH stuff. 


So hopefully they will include the adapters in new shipments, but until then, or if you've already bought stuff and found it doesn't work with anything else, you will have to order the replacement parts from Bachmann, unfortunately I don't have the part number so a phone call, or use the photo in this post, to tell exactly what you need will be in order (I dont think even Bmann has a part # yet) The Bachmann forum says to call them to order them and they will work it out.












The problem as noted, you can see the difference with the LBH coupler and stock LGB height












This is the little beauty you need, its the thicker adapter provided with the Thomas line.












It mounts with a screw under the coupler mount, then the coupler screws into a second mounting hole specific for it.






















Once installed the coupler is now at the same height as everything else on the large scale planet. This illustration shows conversion to Bmann knuckles, but its the same for LGB hooks and Aristo's or any coupler that mounts to a standard LGB style coupler tang arm.


I hope Bmann can include these in future shipments, its seams a real oversight in an otherwise great little addition to the large scale universe.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bought one this weekend Victor, will see if I can get one... will put Kadees on mine (got the green loco with the tender $75 from Gold Coast at the Del Mar show) 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Bachmann on this one. 

Keep it cheap so people will buy them for the kids. 

For those that want to kit bash them, couplers should be an extra not something included that most buyers will not use.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think adding the two pieces of plastic would kill them, at the least I hope they provide the part number so those who want to swap the couplers out can do so easily, because it really is a very very easy fix.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Keeping it simple should include using a standard coupler height so beginners can hook whatever they want together. 

I'll see what I have to do to put Kadees on it... just nuts to not use a standard coupler height. 

greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI re: ball bearing wheels, LGB BBs (with the power pickups) are a STRAIGHT SWAP and fit with no issues. Sav Val BBs are too wide and bindedup but the LGBs work perfectly.


----------

